# Newbie snowboarder



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, how much did you spend total for boots/bindings/board? I'm buying gear, and my price point is ~350 or so at most...but if you're saying its expensive, I want to know how much


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

His post is a joke, making fun of newbies that buy a expensive stuff...but skimp on boots...Boots are most important, so spend your money there...other than that get a board and bindings that fit and you are good to go. In theory you could get it done for 350...but I would spend about half of that on boots...


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Now I feel dumb for not realizing it was a joke.

Herees what I'm thinking: 
Forum board (its unused, probably an older Grudge model, as it still has the I-Lock system): $150 or so
Burton Missions: $109 from valuesports.com...I'm diggin the color of the green cartels, but valuesports only has them in small...
Boots: ??


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

go to a shop and try the boots on...if you go to the general section they have a post stuck on top that goes over buying boots. it is the most important part of the equation...Also weight is what matters when buying a board...PM snowwolf...he is a mod on here and a great source of info...


----------

